# Who buys used embroidery machines or does trade-ins?



## easttexastshirts (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a six head embroidery machine and am looking to get a smaller, newer one. Does anyone know of any companies that buy used machines or do trade-ins? I already spoke with Coldesi and their offer was too low.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

What brand is your equipment?


----------



## easttexastshirts (Mar 25, 2012)

ZSK 11 needle 6 head


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

easttexastshirts said:


> I have a six head embroidery machine and am looking to get a smaller, newer one. Does anyone know of any companies that buy used machines or do trade-ins? I already spoke with Coldesi and their offer was too low.



You could always try a auction service to sell your machine. From what I understand it does not cost you anything to list it or sell it. The buyer pays all fees unlike Ebay where the seller pays the fees. Here is a good auction service that I know of. Garment Decorators - Used Equipment Source


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

easttexastshirts said:


> ZSK 11 needle 6 head


 If you are interested with staying with the brand, you could contact the distributor to see if they would trade. You would get a new or used machine with a warantee and they would get a machine that they could service at minimal cost and be able to resell at a higher mark-up.


----------



## tshirtquilter (Jun 2, 2011)

Try a site called equip-used.com, they have a wide variety machines.


----------



## Thebrandpass (Aug 27, 2008)

hi can you email pics and detail [email protected]


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You are better off selling it to someone who wants it rather than to a reseller. You will never get a good price that way


----------



## DC6 (Sep 30, 2021)

I have a single needle brother Xb8500D and am wanting to upgrade to a 6 needle. Mines in great shape and sees and scans. It is the Disney machine


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You can post it for sale at digitsmith.com.


----------

